# Screen Shots From your Droid Charge



## Gunnermike53

havent seen a screen shot thread here so i made one.

heres mine:


----------



## Schoat333

That looks awsome!

Mine is much simpler. Just ADW with the alien wallpaper and icons.










View attachment 1895


----------



## Rythmyc

View attachment 1225


----------



## Gunnermike53

Rythmyc said:


> View attachment 1899
> View attachment 1900
> View attachment 1901


wow....thats an awsome app drawer......


----------



## Loustsoul

Wriglys lightning


----------



## Rythmyc

Yeah, I love it. It's just the basic 4D Drawer that comes with ADW Launcher with a black background / fullscreen. My wife likes her blue wallpaper, so I made her app drawer the same 4D, but it's transparent.


----------



## kkeller87

View attachment 1320


Edited cause im kinda stupid that way


----------



## Mefloump

View attachment 1329


Running Eclipse with the gingerbread theme

Edit *How do I attach these so you don't have to click on them?


----------



## jarnoldsr

A little fun running gummy 1.9cr2


----------



## SPjetrovic

Here is mine @ the present...


----------



## andreiantal

Gc fe 1.9.1 0.13.3 ep1q


----------



## hazard209

Lockscreen, Home Screen, Left and Right screens.

This is off the alpha build and is not what's being released tomorrow (That's going to be waaaaaay better). :androidwink:

Theme: None
Launcher: ADW Launcher, Minimalist
Wallpaper: Galaxy Core Live Wallpaper


----------



## rand4ll

"hazard209 said:


> Lockscreen, Home Screen, Left and Right screens.
> 
> This is off the alpha build and is not what's being released tomorrow (That's going to be waaaaaay better). :androidwink:
> 
> Theme: None
> Launcher: ADW Launcher, Minimalist
> Wallpaper: Galaxy Core Live Wallpaper


Atmosphere...nice choice!


----------



## hazard209

rand4ll said:


> Atmosphere...nice choice!


Thanks, I'm suprised. Most people have never heard of Atmosphere. Slug is definitely an underrated rapper.


----------



## ddemlong




----------



## SPjetrovic

Some Yummy Charged 2.0


----------



## Schoat333

GC 2.0 murder theme with ADW red icons pack.


----------



## carbonwhiskey

hazard209 said:


> Lockscreen, Home Screen, Left and Right screens.
> 
> This is off the alpha build and is not what's being released tomorrow (That's going to be waaaaaay better). :androidwink:
> 
> Theme: None
> Launcher: ADW Launcher, Minimalist
> Wallpaper: Galaxy Core Live Wallpaper


Which lockscreen and wallpaper are you using?


----------



## ddemlong

OK I switch... I do this like once a month. LOL

Honeycomb theme with GO Launcher Honey Comb


----------



## hazard209

carbonwhiskey said:


> Which lockscreen and wallpaper are you using?


The miui lockscreen and the wallpaper is listed in the post. You even quoted it. Lol. :androidwink:


----------



## Kejar31

Hummmm lets see if you guys can pick up on some clues 

my current setup


----------



## adamthecashew

Kejar31 said:


> Hummmm lets see if you guys can pick up on some clues
> 
> my current setup


Wow.... Your screen shots really look a lot like mine.... are we running the same rom?


----------



## hazard209

Kejar31 said:


> Hummmm lets see if you guys can pick up on some clues
> 
> my current setup


Oooo! Pick me! Pick me! I think I know! Even though I'm not running it... :androidwink:


----------



## Kejar31

hazard209 said:


> Oooo! Pick me! Pick me! I think I know! Even though I'm not running it... :androidwink:


Well there is more than one thing to notice here


----------



## hazard209

Kejar31 said:


> Well there is more than one thing to notice here


I can see that! It's very intriguing. I may have to get a little flash happy soon to test things out.


----------



## Rythmyc

Kejar31 said:


> Hummmm lets see if you guys can pick up on some clues
> 
> my current setup


Well from Syaoran's comments my guess is you're running GC GBE 2.0, also looks like you guys are adding in dockbar customization support which would be WONDERFUL. A more customizable lock screen would be grand as well (probably getting ahead of myself here). Looks great though guys, keep up the great work!


----------



## Kejar31

Rythmyc said:


> Well from Syaoran's comments my guess is you're running GC GBE 2.0, also looks like you guys are adding in dockbar customization support which would be WONDERFUL. A more customizable lock screen would be grand as well (probably getting ahead of myself here). Looks great though guys, keep up the great work!


Well you got most of it 

Now take a look at that last screenshot.. Somethings a little different there.. That one is also thanks to Syaoran


----------



## SpiffyRob

Ringer toggle?


----------



## SpiffyRob

I suppose I should actually show a screenshot if I'm going to be in this thread. 
View attachment 2389


----------



## Rythmyc

"Kejar31 said:


> Well you got most of it
> 
> Now take a look at that last screenshot.. Somethings a little different there.. That one is also thanks to Syaoran


Oh nice, just adding in one extra, or fully customizable?


----------



## Tornlogic

Here's my homescreen










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## rand4ll

"hazard209 said:


> Thanks, I'm suprised. Most people have never heard of Atmosphere. Slug is definitely an underrated rapper.


Just as surprised as I was to see someone else listening...and totally agree.


----------



## adamthecashew

"Rythmyc said:


> Oh nice, just adding in one extra, or fully customizable?


Currently that is the only extra one, but I may look into the cm7 systemui to see if we can add a few more to chose from, once tsm is fully ported that is.


----------



## Rythmyc

syaoran12 said:


> Currently that is the only extra one, but I may look into the cm7 systemui to see if we can add a few more to chose from, once tsm is fully ported that is.


Sounds great, definitely looking forward to GBE 2.0. I'm about to go back to 1.9RC2.3 because i'm not a fan of Froyo at all even with the extra options from FE 2.0. I just hope you guys can keep the stability of the GBE you have currently. My personal experience is that the current GBE release is more stable than Froyo. It could just be my luck though =P. We better stop hijacking this thread though! Back to your normal screen shot thread folks!


----------



## hazard209

I'll kick it off!































Lockscreen, Homescreen, Left Screen, Right Screen
Running GummyCharged FE 2.0
MurderCharged

Probably gonna stay like this for a week. May switch to Red Volt soon.


----------



## Rythmyc

If anyone can duplicate this wallpaper let me know. I tried pulling it out of 2.0, but the color scheme changed to green. I would love to have this blue scheme back


----------



## Schoat333

hazard209 said:


> I'll kick it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockscreen, Homescreen, Left Screen, Right Screen
> Running GummyCharged FE 2.0
> MurderCharged
> 
> Probably gonna stay like this for a week. May switch to Red Volt soon.


I love the Murdercharged theme. If you use ADW Launcher, there are some great icon packs that match it almost perfectly.

*off topic
Are you able to run a quadrant benchmark after installing this theme? I was able to on the default theme, but running Murdercharged, I get an error during the video encoding step?


----------



## hazard209

Schoat333 said:


> I love the Murdercharged theme. If you use ADW Launcher, there are some great icon packs that match it almost perfectly.
> 
> *off topic
> Are you able to run a quadrant benchmark after installing this theme? I was able to on the default theme, but running Murdercharged, I get an error during the video encoding step?


Worked fine for me? The icons are themed in MurderCharged. I'm just using the stock launcher.


----------



## ws6driver

Nothing awesome


----------



## Kejar31




----------



## Rythmyc

Quit your teasing!

Figured with all my posting I better post some updated screens of my phone

Edit: My Screen shot app apparently sucks balls, because these don't show the true color of my wallpaper and fonts ... i'll try to update with better pics soon.

View attachment 1660


Wanted to show my lock screen with and without missed calls / messages. These are shots of my lock screen and home screen. The Blue / Grey are the actual colors. I can't figure out how to remove the thumbnails! *confused* :_con:


----------



## anoninja118

Gunners' Gummycomb from the toolbox and ADW Ex with Blue Gingerbread theme/icons

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## foister82




----------



## Loustsoul

foister82 said:


>


What are you using for your screen caps?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333

New wallpaper.










Quadrant at 1300.


----------



## foister82

Loustsoul said:


> What are you using for your screen caps?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Hold the back button, hit home button and phone will make the camera sound. screencaps should be found in the gallery under "screen capture"

this feature should be built into your phone without any additional software.


----------



## anoninja118

"Loustsoul said:


> What are you using for your screen caps?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


drocap2 from the market is pretty neat... has a timer and a shake-trigger for pics plus let's you set the search button as a screencap button (nice because I don't use it anyway)

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## WizeGuyDezignz

hazard209 said:


> Thanks, I'm suprised. Most people have never heard of Atmosphere. Slug is definitely an underrated rapper.


Oh, I know all about him! And you're right, he's definitely underrated just as much as almost any underground rapper is. It's quite sad what mainstream hip hop has done to the genre.

I'm a complete hip hop head, who else do you listen to?


----------



## Loustsoul

super chewy 2.0


----------



## Perky69

Here's my setup.


----------



## Ritorix

I could watch the doomguy all day. He's not doing so good here...


----------



## rand4ll

"WizeGuyDezignz said:


> Oh, I know all about him! And you're right, he's definitely underrated just as much as almost any underground rapper is. It's quite sad what mainstream hip hop has done to the genre.
> 
> I'm a complete hip hop head, who else do you listen to?


Immortal technique
Tech N9ne (a lot lately)
lupe fiasco
Old school ludacris
Old school fabulous
Twizted

All I can think of without digging into my collection...would love some new hotness..but not much out there


----------



## ThehulKK

I'm crashing the party with windows phone flavor on my gc 2.


----------



## ThehulKK

Other pictures


----------



## glsteve

My setup


----------



## manigma77

My personal theme I have been using and adding to since the droid1 first came out.


----------



## ThehulKK

New theme launcher 7


----------



## rjyoung00

GummyFE 2.0, White-Chrome Theme, Go Launcher EX, Custom Text Icons, Beautiful Widgets for clock & weather, Minimalistic Text Widgets

View attachment 2167


Can't figure out the line through the lock screen though. As far as I can tell, its only on the Rotary style.


----------



## Gunnermike53

a little something im workin on....


----------



## SparkyXI

EP1W / TW4 with my new custom Charge wallpaper.

Sent from my Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdraggin

"glsteve said:


> My setup


Must has that weather widget! Could you tell me what it is?


----------



## WizeGuyDezignz

rand4ll said:


> Immortal technique
> Tech N9ne (a lot lately)
> lupe fiasco
> Old school ludacris
> Old school fabulous
> Twizted
> 
> All I can think of without digging into my collection...would love some new hotness..but not much out there


Nice list. I'm a big Immortal Technique fan. Saw him in concert a few years back. This is just some of what I listen to, maybe it will help you find some new stuff that you might like:

Jedi Mind Tricks
Army of the Pharaoh's (Jedi Mind Tricks super group)
Swollen Members
Jurassic 5
Dilated Peoples
Evidence (from Dilated Peoples)
Celph Titled
Tech N9ne (been listening for years)
Sweatshop Union

That's just a short list, but there is some good stuff in there. :android-smile:


----------



## Phlack

Gunner u are very talented sir! I love that dialer!


----------



## Gunnermike53

Phlack said:


> Gunner u are very talented sir! I love that dialer!


thank you sir, im very proud of that dialer, i will be redoing all my dialers like that.


----------



## ovismos

View attachment 3810


Little something I'm working with right now. Basic blue adw and a live wallpaper with beautiful widgets. I was wondering if there is an app or mod top change android maze lock colors?

Sent from Droid Charge running imnuts TW4


----------



## Rominucka

I now call my phone the Samorola Droid Chargeonic or Bionicharge.
































Motoblur looks reeeeaaaalllly nice with this sweet sweet SAMOLED+ screen. In fact everything looks really nice with this sweet sweet SAMOLED+ screen....even bad quality streaming video. 
What contrast. My God.


----------



## blakec432

Rominucka said:


> I now call my phone the Samorola Droid Chargeonic or Bionicharge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motoblur looks reeeeaaaalllly nice with this sweet sweet SAMOLED+ screen. In fact everything looks really nice with this sweet sweet SAMOLED+ screen....even bad quality streaming video.
> What contrast. My God.


That theme is amazing! How can I get it haha!

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## j3oomerang

GBE 2.0 + LauncherPro + Simiclock widget 
View attachment 2645


----------



## Sep33

"Gunnermike53 said:


> havent seen a screen shot thread here so i made one.
> 
> heres mine:


Where can we get those wallpapers


----------

